# Lighting



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

So ...

I'm now considering moving to T5HO from LED with Reefbrite combination.

Does anyone know where I can source the Reefbrite's ? I am looking for 48" maybe 60" length.

Any recommendations on T5HO 6 bulb fixture or I need 8 ?

My tank dimensions are 60x26x24


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Give March a call. Got a good deal on a T5 fixture a few months back .
-


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

you will be absolutely fine with a 6 bulb fixture + reefbrites. Go ATI!


----------

